# What's my type? (INTP or INTJ?)



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

As a young child i was quite bossy, controlling and dominating, it was my way or no way (age 4-12) and people often thought of me as mean.

After that i tried very hard to stop that behaviour as it always caused chaos with my ISFJ friends and instead started to be a bit softer as i wanted to avoid things getting awkward. But me and my ENTP best friend still am brutally honest with eachother and i do wish that i could be that way with everyone. 


I can sometimes be stubborn, and will stop listening to peoples arguments as i have already made up my mind

I'm the queen of irony

I was a really bad looser when i was younger and i am very competitive

In group works im always the one to step into the leader position if no one else is doing it or theyre not doing a good enough job

After hanging out with people if feel drained and need to isolate myself to recharge.

Even though i like working on stuff that doesn't have a purpose sometimes, what really motivates me is when the stuff im working on is useful to me in
some way or is important

Im constantly in my own head thinking through some intresting issue or just daydreaming away. Learning stuff and planning stuff is my thing, getting my hands dirty really isn't. I'm the worst when it comes to remembering names and facts and usually i don't take much notice on my enviroment

In my first language (Swedish) i tend to use quite alot of methaphors, but in english i don't, why im not really sure

Im really goofy around my close friends


In discussion the two things i dislike the most is when people use emotional arguments and when people never get to the point but instead just babble on about things that are barely relevant to the point. And people who don't keep to the topic.

Though i might seem cold at times i wish we could all just get along because it's such a waste of time to fight with people as they rarely get the point anyway, and there's loads of things i'd rather do

When arguing i always point at the principle from wich the point follows instead of only the point itself. 

I tend to overindulge in sensory gratification needs like candy, coffee and food as soon as i get bored and can empthy the fridge in an afternoon if i get too bored, and when im in the middle of a prodject of some sort i tend to forget to eat at all.

My thoughts on big framchises like McDonalds and Starbucks is:
Have devised a winning formula. I'm not saying they're perfect, but their widespread success indicates that they're doing something right that others could learn from. 

If im discussing a theory with someone and i think they're wrong i'll just tell them

I strongly dislike silly and abstract "avant garde" art that tries to be experimental but ends up just producing a product that is useless.

I tend to prefer working on stuff that is important and useful instead of just for the fun of it most of the time.

Based on the previous information i've provided you're probably thinking INTJ, but here comes the plot twist

I'm quite messy and not that concerned about my living space being tidy. Most of the time i know where i've got my stuff anyway.

I'll often abandon my projects, either because i've lost interest or because something more important came up.

I often procrastinate when it comes to things i find boring and end up doing them last minute.

I hate it when people cancel plans last minute or things don't go the way i've planned for some other reason, but i can easily change my plans if i can decide for myself if i want to change them or not.

Sometimes i just get stuck on the internet even though i'd planned to go to bed alot earlier


The functions

As the two types i think i might be are INTJ or INTP i'll talk about their functions and if i think i use them

INTJ

Ni: i have a vivid imagination and often play out scenarios in my head when i get bored.

Te: i prefer to work on projects that are relevant and important.

Fi:i'll sometimes feel a strong nagging sensation that im not making the right decision, but ill sometimes also consider the affect on others


Se: if someone were to show me a rock i wouldn't instantly think of loads of different things connected to that rock. I'd probably think that's a rock and move on. Though it happens that i see someone on tv and think 'this person looks like that person' or 'that flower im seeing right now is the exact same type of flower i saw at this place' 

This post is a mess. I haven't checked the spelling or organized it or anything as it's late and im super tired. It's not completed in any way and it's embarrassing uploading it but i thought i'd just throw this out there to see if anyone has anything to say about it. I'll finish it, organize and correct any spelling mistakes after i've had my 9 hours of sleep. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## HrMx13 (May 22, 2015)

I think there's no chance you are an INTP.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

HrMx13 said:


> I think there's no chance you are an INTP.


How come?


----------



## HrMx13 (May 22, 2015)

cat123 said:


> How come?


Would be difficult to explain, but I don't feel any Ne in your original post.
Plus the leader thing. Doesn't sound INTP.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

HrMx13 said:


> cat123 said:
> 
> 
> > How come?
> ...


Thanks for your input!


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Sounds like te, yet too random for J. You sound less confidant than it seems from your post. You consider intj and intp as your possible types? Have you considered ISTP?


----------



## HrMx13 (May 22, 2015)

i go for STJ. ISTJ maybe. Dominant, stubborn, looks cold... yeah, ISTJ. Those I know (who I like despite they can be a little bit stubborn and look cold) are by the way perfectly able to deal with concepts and are very clever people. But their social behaviour may sometimes not be that easy to handle for perceiving people.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

HrMx13 said:


> i go for STJ. ISTJ maybe. Dominant, stubborn, looks cold... yeah, ISTJ. Those I know (who I like despite they can be a little bit stubborn and look cold) are by the way perfectly able to deal with concepts and are very clever people. But their social behaviour may sometimes not be that easy to handle for perceiving people.


The reason i think im N is that im always in my head and kind of disconnected from reality because in thinking through an intresting issue or am just daydreaming. For example, there's a sign hanging over the entrance to my school, i've gone to the same school for 3 years and i've never noticed that the sign had flowers on it until three days ago.I struggle alot with learning straight up facts. Learning to understand a concept is much easier than learning a random fact. And i am constantly forgetting peoples names. Even though i like the things that i dig myself into to be useful i prefer to be a part of the planning stage instead of being one the ones getting their hands dirty. Learning stuff and planning stuff is my thing, bodywork really isn't


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

woogiefox said:


> Sounds like te, yet too random for J. You sound less confidant than it seems from your post. You consider intj and intp as your possible types? Have you considered ISTP?


Yes i have, but i feel that the sensing part really doesn't fit me. Read above post.


----------



## HrMx13 (May 22, 2015)

cat123 said:


> The reason i think im N is that im always in my head and kind of disconnected from reality because in thinking through an intresting issue or am just daydreaming. For example, there's a sign hanging over the entrance to my school, i've gone to the same school for 3 years and i've never noticed that the sign had flowers on it until three days ago.I struggle alot with learning straight up facts. Learning to understand a concept is much easier than learning a random fact. And i am constantly forgetting peoples names. Even though i like the things that i dig myself into to be useful i prefer to be a part of the planning stage instead of being one the ones getting their hands dirty. Learning stuff and planning stuff is my thing, bodywork really isn't


Ok then INTJ doesn't sound irrelevant.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

cat123 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> The functions
> ...


It's a fairly common typing problem. There's a 17-question mini-test for helping decide: INTJ or INTP Test - CelebrityTypes.com.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

HrMx13 said:


> cat123 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason i think im N is that im always in my head and kind of disconnected from reality because in thinking through an intresting issue or am just daydreaming. For example, there's a sign hanging over the entrance to my school, i've gone to the same school for 3 years and i've never noticed that the sign had flowers on it until three days ago.I struggle alot with learning straight up facts. Learning to understand a concept is much easier than learning a random fact. And i am constantly forgetting peoples names. Even though i like the things that i dig myself into to be useful i prefer to be a part of the planning stage instead of being one the ones getting their hands dirty. Learning stuff and planning stuff is my thing, bodywork really isn't
> ...


When reading through my original post it sounds like someone took half a INTJ and half a INTP and stuck them together. It truly is confusing.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

SiFan said:


> cat123 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


I took the test and got 59% INTJ and 41% INTP but it doesn't feel like a safe enough indicator as the difference between INTJ and INTP wasn't that big


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

There was a lot of Te traits in your thread post, and there are also signs of inferior Se. Also I related to a few of those comments. I can see why you might think you are INTP but I think INTJ makes a lot more sense. 

You are probably confused as I can see a lot of possibilities in your posts and a clear type is not showing. When I was confused about my type I did this same thing Have you ever considered making a questionnaire? If you are really confused it might help you structure your thoughts.


----------



## Emelry (Jun 1, 2015)

I have dated both INTJ and INTP, and the way that I have been able to tell is there is a big difference between one who uses Fe and Fi. INTPs tend to be warmer on the surface than INTJs because of Fe, while INTJs seem colder on the surface due to Fi.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

jennalee said:


> There was a lot of Te traits in your thread post, and there are also signs of inferior Se. Also I related to a few of those comments. I can see why you might think you are INTP but I think INTJ makes a lot more sense.
> 
> You are probably confused as I can see a lot of possibilities in your posts and a clear type is not showing. When I was confused about my type I did this same thing Have you ever considered making a questionnaire? If you are really confused it might help you structure your thoughts.


I have, both MBTI tests and cognitive functions tests but the results are always very unclear or changes from time to time


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I agree with everyone else here that you are showing a lot of Te values in your OP.

When you said this:


> Based on the previous information i've provided you're probably thinking INTJ, but here comes the plot twist


I was actually picturing an ESTJ writing all of that.

However, the things you said _after_ that steered me away from ESTJ and more toward INTJ.


But, anyway, I love how this person worded his answer:



HrMx13 said:


> Ok then INTJ doesn't sound irrelevant.


That's my opinion, as well.

Things like this:


cat123 said:


> After hanging out with people if feel drained and need to isolate myself to recharge.
> 
> Im constantly in my own head thinking through some intresting issue or just daydreaming away. Learning stuff and planning stuff is my thing, getting my hands dirty really isn't. I'm the worst when it comes to remembering names and facts and usually i don't take much notice on my enviroment
> 
> ...


help steer me in the direction of INTJ. (as opposed to an STJ. I wouldn't even consider NTP for you. You're too Te-motivated, it seems like to me).


In any case, I think we all agree you're not an INTP.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Edit: Yes, i'd agree that you seem a lot more like Intj.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

cat123 said:


> I took the test and got 59% INTJ and 41% INTP but it doesn't feel like a safe enough indicator as the difference between INTJ and INTP wasn't that big


I know someone who didn't get a much bigger difference (65% INTJ and 35% INTP). She later took a good MBTI test: Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes and showed up as INTJ there, too.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

The best shorthand I've heard is "INTJs are perfectionists, INTPs prefer a broad brush." Does this help?


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

emberfly said:


> I agree with everyone else here that you are showing a lot of Te values in your OP.
> 
> When you said this:
> 
> ...


I was also starting to think that i was a INTJ but then i posted this:
"when you recall important information from a past similar experience during a current experience. Is this a part of any of the cognitive functions? 
And the information that you need comes in a flash, it's like a 1/10th of a secound kind of thing. And it's not a whole situation that you're recalling (exactly what happend, where, why, the whether and so on) but just that useful information and some vague details on what happened"

And people started saying it was Se, and now im confused again. Any thoughts on it?

Would you mind telling what things the text indicate Te? 

Earlier tonight i told myself that i was going to put away the ipad and go to sleep at 9:30 sharp. But when 9:30 came around i was in the middle of going through some really interesting threads on the functions and i just felt that i can't stop now when i'm all of a sudden getting so much new great information. Something similar is always the reason every single time i ditch my plan, im just always in the middle of something. Does that tell you anything about my type/cognitive functions/anything or was that just completely useless information? Probably not, but i'll just keep it anyway


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> The best shorthand I've heard is "INTJs are perfectionists, INTPs prefer a broad brush." Does this help?


It sometimes happens that i think something along the lines of 'maybe i should start dancing/doing karate/learn some type of thing. But then i think, i could never be the best at this and therefore i won't do it at all. I guess that's a indication of perfectionism


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

"Oh okay. I understand now. I definitely use Te more. I have a habit of making assumptions and trying to rush through problems. Then afterwards I realize I missed some important info and miscalculated something. That was one of my main issues in math class, the teacher would ask me to use a specific method so that I could understand how it works, but then I'd just use a different method and say "this way is faster and more efficient, I got the answer so who cares about the other way." Another way someone put it was in terms of superpowers: ti is superspeed whereas te is teleportation. Te can be faster, but if you make the wrong assumption then you might end up in the wrong place." -princeofpride
This (Te) is so so so me. Always failing at math because i just rushed trough it and did it in my own more efficient way rather than going by the book, and failing at crafts in school because i didn't follow instructions but instead came up with better ways of doing it. As long as it works, who cares if the method is "right"


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

You should read about both - inferior SE and FE.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

cat123 said:


> "Oh okay. I understand now. I definitely use Te more. I have a habit of making assumptions and trying to rush through problems. Then afterwards I realize I missed some important info and miscalculated something. That was one of my main issues in math class, the teacher would ask me to use a specific method so that I could understand how it works, but then I'd just use a different method and say "this way is faster and more efficient, I got the answer so who cares about the other way." Another way someone put it was in terms of superpowers: ti is superspeed whereas te is teleportation. Te can be faster, but if you make the wrong assumption then you might end up in the wrong place." -princeofpride
> This (Te) is so so so me. Always failing at math because i just rushed trough it and did it in my own more efficient way rather than going by the book, and failing at crafts in school because i didn't follow instructions but instead came up with better ways of doing it. As long as it works, who cares if the method is "right"


ENTP.

"I don't follow stupid rules well" said no INTJ ever, and said Every ENTP always.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

cat123 said:


> I
> Earlier tonight i told myself that i was going to put away the ipad and go to sleep at 9:30 sharp. But when 9:30 came around i was in the middle of going through some really interesting threads on the functions and i just felt that i can't stop now when i'm all of a sudden getting so much new great information. Something similar is always the reason every single time i ditch my plan, im just always in the middle of something. Does that tell you anything about my type/cognitive functions/anything or was that just completely useless information? Probably not, but i'll just keep it anyway


said every Ne/Ti ENTP and INTP in the history of forever.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> ENTP.
> 
> "I don't follow stupid rules well" said no INTJ ever, and said Every ENTP always.


I relate to maths thing, and 9:30 thing, yet I really doubt I am XNXP, as all 4 ntj's functions make much more sense than ntp's. 

Maths - I think it's more of sensing/intuition, intuitive seek to be original and inventive, miss details. 
Time - intuition again, getting too excited of theories/thinking/planning that can't stop thinking about that..


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

@cat123 I think you will find this helpful


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

emberfly said:


> @cat123 I think you will find this helpful


I have yet to watch the first clip, but the secound one was really intresting and provided info on Fi and Fe that no other source have.

Though the info was great i still have a hard time deciding if i posess Fe or Fi. I do like when people like the things that i like, though I think that my own opinion on things are more important than the opinion of others, and i would not ask for others opinions unless i was unsure what i thought of something myself.

I can never recall having ever doubted my owns values on subjective things like what is beautiful, what is funny, what is interesting, what food tastes good and so on, though i frequently doubt the opinions of others when it comes to these things. 

On the other hand im not as sure when it comes to my ethical values as i have yet to figure that out for myself, and therefore might be easy to influence when it comes to those. 

I've heard from other sources that Fe users more often like to share their negative feelings with others and like to express their feelings more overall, whereas Fi users prefer to deal with their negative feelings on their own and do not need to express their emotions as much. I definately fit into the secound group, though im not sure if the information is correct and neither do i know if this applies to INTxs as they are both introverted and thinking and don't usually express their emotions much anyway.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

cat123 said:


> I have yet to watch the first clip, but the secound one was really intresting and provided info on Fi and Fe that no other source have.
> 
> Though the info was great i still have a hard time deciding if i posess Fe or Fi. I do like when people like the things that i like, though I think that my own opinion on things are more important than the opinion of others, and i would not ask for others opinions unless i was unsure what i thought of something myself.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what is causing your confusion. I would recommend watching the video again. I think it's pretty clear that you value Fi and not Fe. 

And, naturally, you _have_ both. You do not have one or the other. That is not what you're trying to determine (perhaps that is the cause of confusion). You are trying to determine which you _prefer_ to use.

It seems to me that you prefer to base your values on your own personal subjective opinions, and not on the objective opinions of your friends, family, loved ones, religion, etc.

That's the main huge distinction the video was trying to make clear. You either look outside yourself for what to value, or you come to the conclusions on your own what you find valuable.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

I posted this question in a separate thread but nothing is happening there so i thought that i'd post it here too and hope for better results


cat123 said:


> So i watched this youtube video on Ni and Ne in an attempt to figure out my personality type and i was thinking that i'd check with you here on PerC if i had gotten it right, so here we go.
> 
> Ne is when you connect objective things to each other, actual real unprocessed data from the outer world
> for example, you see a pink frisbee and you connect that to decreasing amount of pink frisbee factories or something else that's a fact and can only be viewed in one way
> ...


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I personally think you are ISTJ. There's no abstraction and you hate abstract art. I hate art too, but the type of art INTJ's would like abstract, mainly because Inferior Se doesn't really notice what's in front of it.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

cat123 said:


> My thoughts on big franchises like McDonalds and Starbucks is:
> Have devised a winning formula. I'm not saying they're perfect, but their widespread success indicates that they're doing something right that others could learn from.


I was quite shocked a European, especially a Swede of all people, said something like this. I thought that the idea of "capitalism is evil!!!!" has been so far ingrained in European schools that no one would have such dissenting opinions.

You and I should be friends.

Anyways based on your post, I would probably post you as an ENTJ or INTJ. Your thought process seems geared towards utility or usability of an idea which indicates strong Te tendencies. But I wouldn't place you as an SJ Type because Si is extremely detail-oriented and has tendencies for preparation, aversion to uncertainty, and primarily concerned with stability and what CAN be known.

Ni dom types are focused on a vision above all else (whether it is an idea, a plan, or a goal), Te or Fe serves as a mechanism to achieve such vision. While Fi, in the case of INTJs, is the emotional will that propels or justify these visions. There is a mistaken notion that INTJs are emotionless robots, when in fact they tend to hold deep convictions, often emotionally charged, and it is these convictions that make INTJs so stubborn, often prone to narcissism, and gives them the thick-skin to carry on their vision. Inferior Se, indicates a tendency to dismiss present circumstances, often reality itself, or customs in favor of what is necessary for said vision. 

Te dom types are primarily focused on doing things in the most efficient and total way possible. Their inferior Fi, often makes them prone to be insensitive and indifferent to the emotional needs of others. That's not to say they can't change but that is how they naturally are. Ni in this case serves as a means to an end. A plan or goal is only necessary if it can achieve the end. While INTJs are in love with the idea of the plan itself and the possibilities it ensues, the ENTJ uses plans for the sake of achieving an end. Because Se is not repressed in the ENTJ, they are prone to being direct and in your face while being realistic at the same time. This makes them natural leaders, but they don't always have to be in leadership positions.

Of course no one fits perfectly in any particular type, I just wanted to help by distinguishing the types. 

I hope this was helpful, even if by a small margin.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> I personally think you are ISTJ. There's no abstraction and you hate abstract art. I hate art too, but the type of art INTJ's would like abstract, mainly because Inferior Se doesn't really notice what's in front of it.


The type of abstract art that i dislike is the kind that has no thought behind it. I like when art has alot of thought gone into it. I hate it when painting that is only a red dot on a white background gets sold for millions of dollars. I might have been a bit unclear when describing what type of abstract art i don't like. What do you mean by 'there's no abstraction'?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

You seem like any of the xxTJs.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

DualGnosis said:


> cat123 said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts on big franchises like McDonalds and Starbucks is:
> ...


It sure is, and until i was 15 i actually thought that the socialist way was the right way as my parents are socialists and i had not done any research on the topic. Today i am actually a capitalist and think it would be best if government had nothing to do with the economy at all. I think that charity should be optional not the way it is today that it is weaved into the swedish economic plans. The individual who has earned the money should have the freedom to spend it however they like, i don't want my tax money to go to some lazy scumbag that didn't work in school and because of that doesn't have a job and has to be supported by the other taxpayers. My heart isn't completely cold and i'd be willing to help those in need that deserves it, but i prefer to decide on my own who and how much. That's far from the only reason that I'm a capitalist but explaining that would take me all day and this is after all a personality type thread.

My ideas are my everything and digging myself into an issue is my life's greatest joy. This journey to finding my personality type by searching for facts, piecing them together, trying to understand the functions and solve the problem, is great and it is literally taking up my entire existence, i think about it from the secound i wake up to the secound i go to bed, but now im so close to finding the solution to the problem. I want to know my type but once i do i must find something else to fill the empthy space it will leave behind once i no longer have to spend my time trying to figure it out.
Does this tell you anything about my type?
Thanks for trying to help me out.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

Can anyone explain Ne and Ni in a way that actually makes sense?


----------



## HrMx13 (May 22, 2015)

Ne... is like one different passion everyday, word plays, nonsense jokes, associate ideas... it's not seing things how they are actually, but catching the concept of what we see. A pink frisbee may not be a plastic pink round, but "a pink thing", "a plastic thing", "a flying thing"... which can make us relate to other pink, plastic or flying thing, or to the concept of flying, etc. And that's pretty much the same when we read things : we catch, I think, the meaning, the opinion, the concepts beside the writing and relate it to other opinions, other concepts... By the way, I noticed that I don't ever take a long focused view on things. I don't care much about details or the beauty of things. If I look at the stars, it's because of the concept of universe that stands behind. I don't really care about white dots on a dark sky.
Ni, hard for me to figure out because I'm obviously Ne-dom.
That's my explanation, which may not be perfect. Michael Pierce explains this way better than me in his videos.


----------



## cat123 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have identified that i use Se if anyone is interested.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

cat123 said:


> It sure is, and until i was 15 i actually thought that the socialist way was the right way as my parents are socialists and i had not done any research on the topic. Today i am actually a capitalist and think it would be best if government had nothing to do with the economy at all. *I think that charity should be optional not the way it is today that it is weaved into the swedish economic plans.* The individual who has earned the money should have the freedom to spend it however they like, i don't want my tax money to go to some lazy scumbag that didn't work in school and because of that doesn't have a job and has to be supported by the other taxpayers. *My heart isn't completely cold and i'd be willing to help those in need that deserves it, but i prefer to decide on my own who and how much.* That's far from the only reason that I'm a capitalist but explaining that would take me all day and this is after all a personality type thread.
> 
> My ideas are my everything and digging myself into an issue is my life's greatest joy. This journey to finding my personality type by searching for facts, piecing them together, trying to understand the functions and solve the problem, is great and it is literally taking up my entire existence, i think about it from the secound i wake up to the secound i go to bed, but now im so close to finding the solution to the problem. I want to know my type but once i do i must find something else to fill the empthy space it will leave behind once i no longer have to spend my time trying to figure it out.
> Does this tell you anything about my type?
> Thanks for trying to help me out.


I've been busy, sorry for the late reply.

Yes, you've captured the idea perfectly. Capitalism is all about voluntary action/interaction without harming others or their property. It's the notion that I do things because I want and choose to, not because someone else has forced me to do so. It is this core concept that made me love the philosophy behind it. And you pointed out charity, it's definitely an idea that people take for granted. The concept behind charity is that we can choose to help others through our own means, not be forced to commit to a systematic program that usually fails or is inherently inefficient. We should chat, I'd love to hear more of what you have to say.

And again, you mentioned you are an Se user?

ENTJ, I'm telling you. LOL, unless you're secretly an ESFP/ISFP.


----------

